# Lingerie



## flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm posting this here to see what you ladies like.
My wife surprised me a few weeks ago (maybe a month or so) by wearing some lingerie into the bedroom. I was agast.
Anyway, I LIKED it. Now, I'd like to buy some more for her but not sure what to get. 
Personally, I like the crotchless panties, lacey/skimpy top type.
We're in our 50's. I'm pretty fit & trim (6', 165 lbs). She's 5'6", about 145.

So, let's hear it!!

BTW go back to last year & read my posts.
We're still having the time of our lives.:x


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

While I love lingerie, owns lots of it and love to see his face when I put it on, I would have to say it is probably one of the worst gifts to receive. Many men seem to have no idea what will fit and/or suit a woman.

IOW I prefer to chose and buy my own lingerie. Maybe ask your wife if she is Ok with you buying it?


----------



## flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

Holland said:


> While I love lingerie, owns lots of it and love to see his face when I put it on, I would have to say it is probably one of the worst gifts to receive. Many men seem to have no idea what will fit and/or suit a woman.
> 
> IOW I prefer to chose and buy my own lingerie. Maybe ask your wife if she is Ok with you buying it?



That's why I posted this here.
I wasn't sure if it'd be "appropriate" for me to buy it.:smile2: Too big or too small could send the wrong message.
I appreciate the feedback. 
Looks like we may need to go shopping........maybe together.:smile2:


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Shopping together can be lots of fun, enjoy


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

flyer said:


> I'm pretty fit & trim (6', 165 lbs). She's 5'6", about 145.


So are we picking something out for your W or you? :grin2:


----------



## nirvana (Jul 2, 2012)

I wish my wife wore lingerie in bed. She is very pretty and has a hot body even after 2 kids but just puts on an old shirt and pyjamas to bed. It's the same even on the weekends when we end up having sex.
I have suggested it several times, and she says yes, but does nothing. I wonder if I have to take her to a store because she might feel a little awkward....?


----------



## flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice.
Looks like we get to go shopping.>


----------



## nirvana (Jul 2, 2012)

MotherOfTwo&WifeofOne said:


> Whatever lingerie I'd wear would always be off and on the bedroom floor within minutes anyways ?
> 
> I've always felt it was better to use the money elsewhere especially with two young ones
> 
> Sent from my Samsung S6 Edge+ using TapaTalk


Shouldn't your man be the best judge of this?


----------



## flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

MotherOfTwo&WifeofOne said:


> Whatever lingerie I'd wear would always be off and on the bedroom floor within minutes anyways ?
> 
> I've always felt it was better to use the money elsewhere especially with two young ones
> 
> Sent from my Samsung S6 Edge+ using TapaTalk



Our young ones are gone now, lol. That's what makes it fun.
I like the Ray Stevens song "What are we going to do when the kids are gone?" It's on youtube.:smile2:


----------

